# Michigan Snow



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

What is going on it seems to just miss us every time.


----------



## Michigansnowkin (Sep 28, 2009)

I thought i heard maybe some snow on 2/2/10? The farmers Almanac says between the 8th and 15th we are looking at a massive storm I'm not sure how credible they are.


----------



## Koonta (Apr 29, 2007)

Local ""meteoroljest" said during last El Nino event we had a heck of a storm in March, thats only a month away, sure wish I could pick my vacation time


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah was watching the news and they said we are at 40" so far this season and we were at 80" this time last year so there is plenty more to come he said ! 

I SURE HOPE SOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

What snow? LOL


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Loving my seasonals this year


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JDiepstra;981318 said:


> Loving my seasonals this year


But I bet they're not loving you!


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

I doubt it will get any better, just on/off snow showers ...


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

They say that next year is going to be worse El nino Hope not. Doo man said they have 40in so far this year lansing/jackson are mabey 15in . If it wasent for salting we wouldnt be doing anything. 5 plows 14-15 salting....


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

We will see good thing for landscape, I know a lot of compines that wouldnt make it this year.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

WIPensFan;981335 said:


> But I bet they're not loving you!


Yeah but the past two years we near record seasonal totals so it all evens out.


----------



## Michigansnowkin (Sep 28, 2009)

I really hope Febuary will have at least 2-3 good plow events. Its bound to happen, if no let this pass quick and lets start the summer.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JDiepstra;981641 said:


> Yeah but the past two years we near record seasonal totals so it all evens out.


You're right, it usually works out over the years. Unfortunately, the customers have short memories. You know what I mean.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Michigansnowkin;981645 said:


> I really hope Febuary will have at least 2-3 good plow events. Its bound to happen, if no let this pass quick and lets start the summer.


My state of mind is already thinking spring due to lack of snowfall...
To be honest, I made better money mowing last year, then plowing this year ...


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Same state of mind here looking into a website for the lawncare/seal coat/ snowplowing, I know I'm behind on the times now it's time to get more web-savy


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

How many Plows/salting has everone done this year?


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

*mid michigan*

I think we are spose to get 2-3 by tues day. anyone elese herd that.


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

I heard possible 1" by tues for Jackson county.


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

*michigan snpw*

well 1" is enough to salt. so i guess that is a positive thing.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

sassygrasssnow;981816 said:


> How many Plows/salting has everone done this year?


Well depends on the account style. We have some seasonal accounts that we have only pushed 10 times max and some were plowed only 6 times so far xysport

We also have regular accounts that we have plowed 15 times and salted 23 times!!

So right now the salting has out weighted the plowing payup

We have made out well on our seasonal pre-paid contracts payuppayup


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

*doo man*

thats good for you guys whats total amount of snow you have gotten in your area.
I thnk we are at 15 in total


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

sassygrasssnow;982057 said:


> thats good for you guys whats total amount of snow you have gotten in your area.
> I thnk we are at 15 in total


We are around 40" so far we are located in the greater kzoo area Allegan county to be more exact !!


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

*doo man*

must be nice to say 40"


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

Mid michigan, we are getting a inch of snow or less getting ready to load salt right now..


----------



## wseal (Oct 22, 2008)

1 inch is better then nothing. What time u going out?


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

Tuesday 2/9 accu is calling for 11in. 3in during the day and 8in during the night lets hope for it we need at least one storm that big.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Cant wait till Tuesday we are looking at 90% chance of snow and looks like possibility of 8+" !!!!


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

in gaylord mi. we have had 72" this seasonso far,avg for this time is 115" last year at this time we had 140"


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

Leslie/jackson 13.3 in accu weather said. from tues day to thursday


----------



## wseal (Oct 22, 2008)

hope we get 15" in jackson.


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

Sure would be nice. How long do you think we will be out for this storm


----------



## wseal (Oct 22, 2008)

I would guess from 10:00 AM tuesday till Mid wednesday, and then back out for a clean up wednesday night. Current models are saying 4-5" in jackson during the day. 8-9 tuesday night. Hope there right!


----------



## wseal (Oct 22, 2008)

im heading to sleep for the night, will check new forcast in the morning and post.


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I just watched the weather and woo hoo they are calling for 9-15" in s.w. Mi. For tues night and wed. I sure hope we get it, I could use some money after the thousands I have spent over the last 3 days or so. Just ordered me a new 7" DVD/CD player touch screen with a new back up camera, new 47" tv and laptop, so it would be nice go out of the season with a bang! Lol


----------



## D&S snowplowing (Dec 8, 2009)

im really hoping this storm hits us here in sw michigan and more comes down than what they are saying but im not gettin my hopes up because come on now its south west michigan lately its missed us everytime


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Well It started here awhile ago looks like a very busy day/night in store for most of us Michigan guys !!!!

I sure hope we get the 12"s they are predicting ! 

Pics to come !


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Its going to miss us up here. Only calling for 3" through Thursday. Damn cutting edges are starting to rust from not being used lol


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Just stopping in for dinner and upload some pics!!!

Just a couple More to come as well as a video if I can ever figure out how to edit them !


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

we are so bored up here, thinking about filling up the trucks and heading down to find some snow to push. anyone need a couple extra trucks? lol


----------



## pro24bert (Aug 14, 2009)

marquette mi getting 4-6 tonnite woo hoo we are at 110 for the year 178 last year at this time


----------



## packman1973 (Feb 4, 2009)

Only got 2- 3 in ludington hopefully more today


----------



## pro24bert (Aug 14, 2009)

we got about 4 lots of drifting


----------



## packman1973 (Feb 4, 2009)

doesnt look good for much more here with this storm. hope at least somebody can enjoy it


----------



## pro24bert (Aug 14, 2009)

i think i am going to start a company in munising and houghton


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

Jackson / lansing Recived 8-12in.


----------



## pro24bert (Aug 14, 2009)

lucky son of a truck driver


----------



## packman1973 (Feb 4, 2009)

nothing in ludington over night i can remember being on lake michigan being a good thing


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Well I got to push 10 inches here in Bay City and 11.5 in Saginaw so it was a good storm here. Next time I'll take some pictures.


----------

